# how to clean up a field



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

How would y'all clean up a field that was only cut one time last year? Would you bush hog it or run a mower over it. Would you rake it off or just leave it in the field?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Depends on what is in it. If there are briars, thorn bushes, other woody weeds, and cedars, (when I have cleaned up a field to bring it into production) I mow it with the ZTR and keep a mattock on the mower and grub the woody weeds out. I do this in the winter and the growth I cut mostly rots. Then the first cutting the following spring is ok, maybe not the best. ted and rake the field clean and you should be good to go after that. Fertilize right after that first cutting, overseed in the following fall if needed or desired.

If it is just decent grass from last year, mow it in march and roll it to get it clean, then fertilize it.

Sorry, my months to do things are for Va- probably won't work for you. Guess by march you are starting to get green. I think it is going to be July for us this year! lol


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

One is a bermuda mix and the other is bahia. They just didnt get the last cut of off them. Lot of dead grass


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say burning the dead grass off would be the best thing.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I cut mine the was gonna burn. 6" of rain or so prevented the burn. By burning you get the residue out the way for a clean first cutting of hay.The reason I cut it first, looks better after it's burned off.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I would say burning the dead grass off would be the best thing.


Fire is a great tool for removing overgrowth....and sure makes the first cutting of hay a lot cleaner.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I gotta agree with the others, I love the green that comes back after a good burn.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've read fire stimulates or breaks open certain weed seeds, might want to check in your area.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> I've read fire stimulates or breaks open certain weed seeds, might want to check in your area.


And a young tender weed after fire. Spray over top and weed b gone.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Well started a fire today. Scared the $#*% out of everyone around. But the field lookes great and rain tonight.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Was there any part of the field that was not burned? Just asking cause the new green coming up just might be an illusion compared to what was not burned. The way to tell would be to count new green shoots in a certain area. I have always found leaving some trash on the field helps me get higher yields. Usually by first cutting all that dead stuff is on the ground anyways so dont really bale much of it, but it helps keep the ground cool and damp so soil does not dry out.

Believe it or not one of the best ways to prevent drought is to always have something growing on the land and even having some trash helps. Plants can loose less moisture than bare ground and remember every leaf out there collects dew every morning. Walk across your lawn in the morning and your shoes get wet. Walk across a high thick hay or grain field and your body will get soaked. Think about it one way they reclaim deserts is to get something growing in them. I just dont understand always having things cut short just cause it looks pretty. Maybe there is something Iam not understanding???


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Believe it or not one of the best ways to prevent drought is to always have something growing on the land and even having some trash helps. Plants can loose less moisture than bare ground and remember every leaf out there collects dew every morning. Walk across your lawn in the morning and your shoes get wet. Walk across a high thick hay or grain field and your body will get soaked. Think about it one way they reclaim deserts is to get something growing in them. I just dont understand always having things cut short just cause it looks pretty. Maybe there is something Iam not understanding???


Depends on the climate regime, the timing of the burn, and the species involved.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does the burn really help or just looks like it helps? That is the question. Green against black really shows up green against yellow not so much. Have to get out and count the plants.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Does the burn really help or just looks like it helps? That is the question. Green against black really shows up green against yellow not so much. Have to get out and count the plants.


This excerpt lists a few of the benefits of using controlled burns....if you have never done it, the results are usually quite spectacular when done in the early spring....the flush of regrowth from the nutrients put back into the soil results in a huge surge in early growth and cooks alot of surface weed seeds.

Regards, Mike

*Burning*

Burning improves agricultural land by releasing nutrients into the soil. Burning, particularly useful in large grasslands, enhances native grass-species composition and eliminates the buildup of ground litter. Burning removes old grass stems, standing dead vegetation, and ground litter; controls plant diseases; and helps control the spread of exotic plants and woody vegetation. It encourages growth of native warm-season grasses and forbs (if already present in the soil) and improves forage plant quality and quantity. In addition, burning benefits most grassland bird populations within one or two years following a burn.

_Options_

*Burning in early spring* (before arrival of birds in mid-May) is most beneficial to vegetation and nesting birds. Although some ground-nesting birds will not nest immediately following a burn, they will increase one or two years after a burn.

With large grasslands (greater than 100 acres), rotate portions burned over several years on a two- to six-year rotation, leaving some patches unburned each year (ideally burn 20 to 40 percent annually) to provide wildlife habitat and create a mosaic of vegetation.

*Careful planning is necessary before burning.* Most grassland burns occur between mid-March and the end of April, before greening and bird nesting. Timing of a burn must consider relative humidity, wind conditions and direction, air temperature and fuel conditions. Burn designs must incorporate existing firebreaks (roads, lakes, and streams), or fire breaks must be created. Adjacent landowners should be notified prior to burning. There may be state and local regulations governing controlled burns. Contact your local fire department for guidance and permits before burning.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

yarnammurt said:


> Well started a fire today. Scared the $#*% out of everyone around. But the field lookes great and rain tonight.


Yes, it is somewhat unsettling the first time or two you burn a field....but the results are spectacular. A few tips I always look at when planning a burn;

1. The day you plan on burning cannot be etched in stone....mainly because of wind. The wind must not be forcasted for over 5mph the day of the burn....

2. Set a back fire.....meaning start your fire burning into the direction of the wind.

3. Best days to burn are days with moderate humidity....not real high, but most importantly is not low as things will burn extremely hot in low humidities.

4.I borrowed a tip from one of our members that is a Volunteer fireman....use a gas powered leaf blower to control the spread. This works better than I ever dreamed. It will blow out a controlled fire perimeter that is burning in a flash. Great way to stop or control an edge that you are burning. This is wonder tool when burning.

5. If you need to burn a field that you are going to work(tillage) and have access to a 3 point roto-tiller, go around the fields edge twice and that will give you a great firebreak in controlled conditions.

We do alot of controlled burns here in the South, it is a great tool....one that the Native Americans used for multi-purposes long before our ancestors arrived.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Grass burning used to be an annual ritual here with older farmers, been involved in a few myself. Only teens set them now just for "fun" in the spring. Burns a few houses every year.

Here I found no help to fields or lawns its done on, and if done late harms the grasses coming up through the thatch. Burning is an April to May thing here, by first cut in June it all looks the same. I will say it sure makes plowing easier if there was long trash on the field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Here I found no help to fields or lawns its done on, and if done late harms the grasses coming up through the thatch. .


Never have burned a lawn....do you Eastern Canadians let your lawns grow up enough to burn off? I would be scared about burning my home....

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Vol said:


> Never have burned a lawn.... I would be scared about burning my home....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Haven't burned my yard. BUT, I have baled it a couple times. First time I baled it, I was surprised with the amount of hay. I get tired of cutting the yard. More important things to do.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Folks born before 1900 here almost universally burned their lawn every spring. Yes lots of houses burned down. They used to burn agricultural fields too.

My boss is about 60, his grandfather used to burn an island used for grazing in the river in front of his property every year (he only had rights to part of it). After the notion of burn permits were passed in the early 1960's he got fined for burning the island and the FD put out the fire. He fought the ticket and went up in front of the judge who said, look you can't be just lighting all the fields on fire. If you promise not to anymore I'll let you off. He was distraught and blurts out well if I'm not gonna do it who is!

My first experience with spring burning would have been the woman who owned our property previously burning her grass and burned the barn down. 95 years old out with a shovel beating flames out. Called the neighbour instead of the fire department when the barn caught. My own parents used to up into the 1980's until the woods caught one year. Next experience with it was another neighbour burning fields about 1990. Took off on him and almost lost his new house under construction. Burned a neighbours field too.

The fire department is pretty serious about charges for callouts now. You'd better have your permits all up to snuff before setting anything.



Vol said:


> Never have burned a lawn....do you Eastern Canadians let your lawns grow up enough to burn off? I would be scared about burning my home....
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------

